# Wildfire on BigSpencer Mtn today...New growth for next spring...



## bigbog (Aug 5, 2012)

Hope the Maine Fire Service gets a hold on the fire....
It's a terrific mountain to hike/climb, overlooks a favorite little pond...
Looking at it from a few miles to the south....the northern side is where the trail is...a much easier climb, but it's a great, taxing day climb.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 6, 2012)

*Feel Free To DELETE Topic....*

Don't know how this second post got created but feel free to delete guys......


----------

